# last years breeders ( free )



## blue bar 20 (Nov 12, 2009)

ooooooooooooooo


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

man, wish I was there! i would love to have some breeding homers! oh well, good luck on finding them homes.


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

I may be interested in 6 pair. Any pixs?
Thanks
Tom


----------



## domo63 (Nov 17, 2009)

*4 pair*

hi i would like 4 pair thanks dominick.


----------



## theboss (Nov 29, 2009)

Do you still have any? Where are you located?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm assuming not, since they edited their post to 'oooo'.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Check the date of the post----Nov. 2009


----------

